# Beaverdam Anyone tried it?



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, At the Maryland Pet Expo I got a sample of Beaverdam Grain Free dry kibbles. 5 stars on dogfoodadvisor.com ! Great price, too. Anyone tried it? Can a food be too high in protein for some chis?


----------

